# grand central station 50mm f1.4



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

took this playing around in grand central station . handheld, d300 50mm f1.4


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice! I envy all the different photo ops you have at your fingertips in NYC.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

the f1.8 is sharper.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have both lenses ...the f1.8 isnt sharper at wide open low light settings.... you need to bump the f1.8 up a click or 2 for it to be nice and sharp. at f1.8 the f1.4 is superb and f1.4 is still excellent...

my wife usually uses the f1.4 on her d80 and i use the f1.8 on my d300. the extra stop gives her almost equal low light ability being i can run my d300 at a higher iso then her.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> i have both lenses ...the f1.8 isnt sharper at wide open low light settings.... you need to bump the f1.8 up a click or 2 for it to be nice and sharp. at f1.8 the f1.4 is superb and f1.4 is still excellent...
> 
> my wife usually uses the f1.4 on her d80 and i use the f1.8 on my d300. the extra stop gives her almost equal low light ability being i can run my d300 at a higher iso then her.


Very good. I was just teasing. In reality, I didn't want to pay $$$$$ for the f1.4. 

I haven't but I will take along the f1.8 to the next HS basketball game.


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

That's an excellent shot


----------



## Est1974 (Jul 9, 2008)

mathjak107 said:


> took this playing around in grand central station . handheld, d300 50mm f1.4


is that the G version? I have been using that for about 6 months, the 50mm 1.4 G. Im very impressed. A bit slow for me (working pro) but the image results are incredible!!
Great shot!!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

f1/4 d version


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Simply beautiful.

I love NYC so much


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been there
beautiful architecture
excellent pic!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

nice shot - I have the Sigma 50 f/1.4, love it - it really changes the way I look at my camera. Can't say I've gotten many great shots though, takes a lot of practice.

Think I need a D90 though, cause I really need iso 1600 + f/1.4 to take shots at night, and 1600 is grainy on the D50.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

mathjak107 said:


> f1/4 d version


what is the difference between the D and the G versions?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

cruise_bone said:


> what is the difference between the D and the G versions?


Do you really want to know?

D type lenses are AF lenses which can also be used on manual focus
cameras. They have both a manual focus ring and a manual aperture
ring.

G type lenses don't have a manual aperture ring. You can only use
them on AF cameras. You set the aperture through controls on the
camera. That simplifies the mechanical construction, making the entry
level G lenses cheaper than comparable D lenses. Some of the pro
level lenses are also being made as G lenses, which suggests that
omitting the manual aperture ring makes some lens designs possible
that aren't possible with the manual ring.


----------



## Est1974 (Jul 9, 2008)

You forgot one of the other differences
G lenses are typically have way more plastic. too much for my tastes especially in the primes like the new 50 G
My D lenses are built like tanks with power coated metal barrels and metal threads for filters. Sure they are heavier but the overall feel of quality in build and construction is totally different with the exception of the super telephotos. Those G series lenses only lost the aperture ring of which I really dont mind to be honest.


----------

